# Bug Dope Recommendations



## Stephen (May 20, 2004)

What do you all use? What works?

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2004)

Great Topic!!!

I've had good success with *Ben's* as it's 95% DEET. A little Ben's bug dope, a bandana or hat, and long pants/sleeves around camp, and the bugs don't bother me much. While hiking in shorts/shortsleeves, a little Ben's works fine. While in the backcountry, I may apply the stuff twice a day at the most.

We also used some natural stuff (contained pine extracts, and a bunch of other stuff) once in the ADKs. It worked okay, but smelled awful; kinda like roof tar. I don't remember what it was called, but it was in an opaque white bottle with green lettering.

Be interested to see what works for others here...


----------



## trailbiscuit (May 20, 2004)

I've found Off Skintastic to be pretty solid.  It's 5% DEET, so it's also a great dessert topping!   
It Comes in "Unscented", which smells like bug spray...go figure..but that's much better than the "Summer Scent" which makes you smell like a Watermelon Jolly Rancher!
The bugs have een beyond brutal at my house for the last week or so, and that stuff has been great for keeping thelittle biters at bay.  You definitely need to reapply is you sweat it off, but it works great.


----------



## Mike P. (May 20, 2004)

Had good luck with Ben's in the 95% & 30%.  I'm usually not the one the bugs go after through when I'm in a group which helps.  I guess no blood suckers care for garlic


----------



## coberg (May 20, 2004)

I like Ben's 100 but try not to use it too much b/c it's been pretty well proven that DEET causes cancer.  Some of the OFF! products work pretty well too.  I've never bought into the Skin So Soft hype, it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Stephen (May 20, 2004)

coberg said:
			
		

> it's been pretty well proven that DEET causes cancer.



Got proof? Every link I can find via google and EBSCOhost (electronic provider of over 300,000 journals and magazines) shows that there is no link between deet and cancer. If they are wrong, I'd like to know.

The majority of the highly medical articles I could find (from the Journal of Toxicology and Environmental Health as well as Toxicology & Applied Pharmacology not to mention Pharmacology, Biochemistry & Behavior) all indicate that exposure to DEET in combination with about 4 other compunds plus stress in rats resulted in some cell breakdown that mimiced the natural breakdown process of cells (ie increased aging), which is a process that CANNOT happen with cancer. These studies simulated what soldiers in Gulf War I faced.

-Stephen


----------



## coberg (May 20, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Got proof? Every link I can find via google and EBSCOhost (electronic provider of over 300,000 journals and magazines) shows that there is no link between deet and cancer. If they are wrong, I'd like to know.



Please accept my most humble apologies, a 10 second search revealed that the EPA thinks DEET is pretty cool, assuming it's used as directed:

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/chemicals/deet.htm

WedMD also thinks it's pretty nifty:
http://my.webmd.com/content/article/48/39165.htm?lastselectedguid={5FE84E90-BC77-4056-A91C-9531713CA348}

DEET away my friends!


----------



## ChileMass (May 20, 2004)

Any recommendations for bug spray/dope for kids that actually works and won't cause problems?  I'm pretty sure that even thought DEET is OK for adults, it's not recommended for kids.  I want to go on a local hike this weekend, and the bugs are awful around here right now (Boston west suburbs)........thanks for the help -


----------



## coberg (May 20, 2004)

Check that link to WebMD above...  ^^


----------



## Stephen (May 20, 2004)

Cool, I 'm glad to hear it's ok... I was concerned for a moment there...

Deet is fine for older kids that don't suck on their clothes and toes... Just don't apply to their hands or face.

_Stephen


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 20, 2004)

Here's another tip for you hikers.
"Note: Citronella oil has been known to attract female black bears"
I found it here 
http://www.thebestcontrol.com/chapter-23/Mosquitos-Part2.htm
A NH black bear expert (name forgotten) stated: "citronella is to black bears what catnip is to cats"


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 20, 2004)

If the current EPA states that DEET is safe, then I tend to believe it is not.

What about the airborne debris from the World Trade Center Buildings collapsing, was that safe too?  I bet that made good bug dope... :-?


----------



## Stephen (May 20, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> If the current EPA states that DEET is safe, then I tend to believe it is not.
> 
> What about the airborne debris from the World Trade Center Buildings collapsing, was that safe too?  I bet that made good bug dope... :-?



WTC Debris = 3 years of experience
DEET= 40+ years

If it hasn't been shut down by a lawsuit yet it's probably ok.

-Stephen


----------



## twigeater (May 20, 2004)

I take B-100 and use Green Ban.  I don't get particularly wound up about the bugs though.


----------



## smitty77 (May 21, 2004)

Bens 100 when I'm hiking.  I sweat like crazy and this seems to last the longest.  I've also been experimenting with a spray verion of Bens 30 that I found at Wal-Mart.  If I'm just sitting around it seems to be as effective as the 100.  However when I'm working in the yard and sweating a lot, I have to re-apply far more often.  Never tried the Skin-So-Soft as I'm not into smelling that foo-foo when I'm in the woods.

Regarding the garlic comment, I think Mike P is on to something.  I have heard that a diet high in garlic (or even taking the pills) will repel bugs.  Anyone else heard this and if so where?

Mental note:  No citronella at the FOT48 planning event.  Don't need any of those Pemi bears taking a road trip up the Kanc.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2004)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Mental note:  No citronella at the FOT48 planning event.  Don't need any of those Pemi bears taking a road trip up the Kanc.


Are you going? If so, you should sign up *here*.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 21, 2004)

> ...Regarding the garlic comment, I think Mike P is on to something.  I have heard that a diet high in garlic (or even taking the pills) will repel bugs.  Anyone else heard this and if so where?...


I've heard that before, infact I think it was mentioned in that link I posted above.  I hear it also keeps the vampires away.


----------



## John S (May 22, 2004)

I started using Ultrathon last year with good results.  I use the cream (32% DEET) behind my ears and into the hairline and back of my neck.  In the past, that was a major black fly problem area.  I haven’t had a head bite since.  I use the spray (24%DEET) on my hat and long sleeve shirt and, if I’m wearing shorts, on my legs.  I like the spray can because it works upside down, making it easier to spray the backs of my legs.  It’s a time-release formula that is advertised as effective for twelve hours for the cream and eight hours for the spray.  I’ve never had to reapply the cream and only infrequently the spray, usually after encountering a nasty swarm of mosquitoes late in the day. 

It has worked very well for black flies, less so for mosquitoes.  Most of the mosquito bites, however, have been through my shirtsleeves, which don’t get an even coating, or on my wrists, which I often forget to spray.  It’s $2-3 less per can at Walmart than most other places.

FWIW, I also eat garlic several times a week.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 22, 2004)

I eat garlic everyday. It's for my health, more than for the bugs. So tasty too. I feel that deet can harm you in the long run, way more than any bug bite.

Just to be in the woods again, bugs or not, makes me happy!!
__________________
Who wants to go hiking?!


----------



## TenPeaks (May 24, 2004)

I try not to use any bug spray at all if I can help it. However, at times when the bugs seem unbearable I've been using Sawyer Ultra Gold. I think it's about 30% deet, but seems to last a good long time while out on the trail. It's in a black bottle with a red cap and available at REI.


----------



## alpineco (May 26, 2004)

*BUG DOPE*

FOR 40 + YRS IN THE OUTDOORS ONION GARLIC WORKS REASONABLY WELL. CURRENTLY I USE CITRONELLA, AN HERB COMBINATION  ( OILS ( EXTRACT ) OF SAGE, PEPPERMINT, LAVENDAR, ROSEMARY THYME ) MADE BY CROCODILE IN COMBINATION WITH OLD WOODSMAN FLY DOPE WORK VERY WELL.
YOU NEED TO REAPPLY EVERY SO OFTEN DEPENDING ON SWEAT FACTOR.
I SPEND LONG HOURS STANDING AT AN INSTRUMENT AND REMAIN RELATIVELY FREE OF BUGS ........NOW TO FIGURE OUT TICKS...........!
 :beer:


----------



## bigbog (Jun 1, 2004)

*re:....*



			
				smitty77 said:
			
		

> Regarding the garlic comment, I think Mike P is on to something.  I have heard that a diet high in garlic (or even taking the pills) will repel bugs.  Anyone else heard this and if so where?


...Garlic and Vitamin B6 really helps me smitty77, however a garlic-rich Italian dish is far more tasty 8) .  Put on Skintastic(sp?) for the first time today, but I did more driving around than hiking(~30min)...so can't really give it a true rating yet.   Citronella really does work for mosquitoes, interesting about the bear attraction_thing if factual.

*Greg*, do I ever remember that oily tar liquid.....talk about uncomfortable stuff on oneself :roll:


----------

